# Point Of Use Water Heater



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all when using the shower the hot water seams to run out to early with both gas and electric on. Someone recently posted a instant hot water heater to go in place of the normal one but i don't want to spend that much on it. I was looking for something else to help and found a point of use Bosch GL4 Ariston and just wondering if anyone else has done something like this.


----------



## bnqcsac (Sep 19, 2011)

In the case of the unit you linked to, it's an electric only unit. Therefore no hot water unless you've got shore power. In addition, that thing has a 12.5 amp draw. You'll practically have to shut everything off in the trailer before you turn on the water.

I will be following this thread as I am interested in a tankless solution myself.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The hot water tank is only 8 gallons. Are you doing the "navy shower" technique? We dry camp about 90% of the time, using this technique we've never had any issues.


----------



## torotim (Jun 24, 2010)

We had to learn the Navy shower technique as well. I was spoiled on the old 1987 Aljo I had before our new Outback where both DW and myself could do a "quick" shower before running out of hot water. One person alone could really go for the longer luxury shower and all this with only 2 more gls capacity. A couple other things we do to extend the hot water is after wetting down, shutting the shower off will scrubbing with a wash cloth then fire back up for shampoo and rinse. The most effective thing without that hassle is to simply decrease the water pressure as to not purge the water heater quite as fast.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya we do the navy shower technique. Our trailer before this was a passports super lite 189 with a 6 gallon gas electric dsi and never ran out of hot water doing the navy shower technique. The one thing i noticed different with the tank is the gas heat tube went from one end of tank to the other. One in the outback is a straight tube that is split in half but specs online show about the same recovery rate for both. The idea behind the the extra tank is for one more hot water but second to heat the water up some before it goes into the trailer tank. I'm also thinking that on the outback with the water tank outside the trailer its water temp gets colder then the old trailer where the tank was inside the trailer. The 3 times we had is out this year it was between 27 and 50 at night so i dont know how much it would affect the hot water temp and does anyone know if there is a way to change the temperature of the hot water tank.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

sulvester10 said:


> Ya we do the navy shower technique. Our trailer before this was a passports super lite 189 with a 6 gallon gas electric dsi and never ran out of hot water doing the navy shower technique. The one thing i noticed different with the tank is the gas heat tube went from one end of tank to the other. One in the outback is a straight tube that is split in half but specs online show about the same recovery rate for both. The idea behind the the extra tank is for one more hot water but second to heat the water up some before it goes into the trailer tank. I'm also thinking that on the outback with the water tank outside the trailer its water temp gets colder then the old trailer where the tank was inside the trailer. The 3 times we had is out this year it was between 27 and 50 at night so i dont know how much it would affect the hot water temp and does anyone know if there is a way to change the temperature of the hot water tank.


Exactly, exactly and exactly!! See my water heater thread in the appliances section. We never had a problem running out of hot water until we got our new Outback with a Suburban water heater. Our old 28RSDS had an Atwood water heater and seemed to have a much better recovery rate. You are correct about the burner tube - the Suburban tube starts at the lower right corner and exits the upper right. The Atwood starts at the lower right and exits the upper left, so I think it has more surface contact with the water.


----------

